# Photoshoot With My Trainer's Grand Prix Horse!



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful =)


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice! The pictures look good with the black background.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! They came out great! Love the 3rd and 4th one!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The first and fourth are definitely my favorites. Thanks for sharing. What a thoughtful gift!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics!!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

^^ thanks guys!

The edits turned out great, I personally liked the 3rd and 4th one the best but the group liked the 1st haha. I'm hoping to do another photoshoot with Robbie when he's better. 

It's amazing how differently the final product looks from the original - I'll dig up the un-edited pics and I'm sure you'll be shocked at the difference!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

How do you get the black background? It's gorgeous!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Those are great! I like the 4th the most, he looks very regal. New Robbie pics when he is better are a must.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Almond Joy said:


> How do you get the black background? It's gorgeous!


I want to know also. I tried it out in a run in shed and it came out good but it didn't look dark like that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes please, tell us how to get the black background? I've always wanted to know!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

What a handsome boy your trainers horse is 
I love his bay color


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I could be wrong but I'm guessing they were outside pictures that you just crop the photo out very carefully and then fade out the back end of the horse. That would be my strategy lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

blush said:


> ^^ thanks guys!
> 
> The edits turned out great, I personally liked the 3rd and 4th one the best but the group liked the 1st haha. I'm hoping to do another photoshoot with Robbie when he's better.
> 
> ...


Where do you board Blush? maybe we can set something up.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> I could be wrong but I'm guessing they were outside pictures that you just crop the photo out very carefully and then fade out the back end of the horse. That would be my strategy lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've also heard that some people will walk the horse's head out of the barn aisle and leave the aisle dark, not sure EXACTLY how you would do it though!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Almond Joy said:


> I've also heard that some people will walk the horse's head out of the barn aisle and leave the aisle dark, not sure EXACTLY how you would do it though!


That's what I did, I'm not much for photo editing. I feel like a lot of photographers are not so much photographers, but good photo editors. The only thing I tweak on mine is the brightness, contrast, saturation, and straightening. The photo came out nice, but you can still see the little bit if the run in. I'm guessing you need something deep and the sun angle can't be to low, otherwise it would illuminate the shed. I would think you need to increase the shutter speed too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Where do you board Blush? maybe we can set something up.


She's at our barn!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is the one I did, contrast and brightness had to be played with, otherwise the beams would have been visible. 

Cora by ~HHeim02 on deviantART
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

SlideStop said:


> That's what I did, I'm not much for photo editing. I feel like a lot of photographers are not so much photographers, but good photo editors. The only thing I tweak on mine is the brightness, contrast, saturation, and straightening. The photo came out nice, but you can still see the little bit if the run in. I'm guessing you need something deep and the sun angle can't be to low, otherwise it would illuminate the shed. I would think you need to increase the shutter speed too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've only achieved the photo effect twice myself.. I'm curious now to try a bit harder. I may have sweet talked my fiancé into coming out this weekend with my SLR... *ponders*

Nice pics, Blush!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great pictures for sure, but I disagree that your the only good photographer there lol


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't wait to try this technique tomorrow!!!!

I'll have my friend pretty up her horse with the bridle and whatnot and then stand in the barn aisle haha


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's hilarious Tiffany!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> She's at our barn!


That I noticed just the other night, after promptly messaging her


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> That's hilarious Tiffany!


What can I say, I strive to be funny, it's in my nature. :wink: Haha that is a lie, I have the worst sense of humor ever.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome pics, looks like we will get some stunning shots of the Hurtin Albertan meet up:wink:


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

how do you get the black background? could you possibly do one for me?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Great pics, Blush! I'm sure she'll love it. You inspired me to try a bit of editing with the backdrop


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> Great pics, Blush! I'm sure she'll love it. You inspired me to try a bit of editing with the backdrop


How on earth do U do that??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Crescent said:


> How on earth do U do that??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I use Photoshop (you can download a free 30-day trial from Adobe's website). I used a picture of mine with good resolution, then cut it out with PS's magnetic lasso and use the refine edge option to cut out the mane. I exported it to a new layer, then used a gradient overlay to fade the edges to black. I created a black document and exported the original layer to it.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Oh confusing! Can you make one for me since my mom won't let me download photoshop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

